# h1b or move to aus



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

I have been working in US for past three years on H1B.Recently I got my Australian PR.I am planning to validate my visa this feb.
I have few questions

1. I work in data warehousing in IT sector.Do you think it good idea to move to Aus leaving my current job?
or
2. Should I move to Aus once my H1 expires?


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

Lalu,

I am also in the same boat. Have been so for 6 months now, with a validated PR. Considering the current market situation, it is very difficult to take the plunge. But having said that, I don't think recruiters will even consider you, if you are not residing in Australia ( even if you hold a PR). 

Probably people who bit the bullet and are now in Australia can shed more light.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*confused*

really i want to live a settled life in aus rather than be scared everyitme i go for h1b stamping.
i know lot of person who work in IT for many years in aus


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Hi lalu,

I too were struck at the same decission. I got my AUS PR and planning to move in the mean, My company is planning for a l1/H1 for me. I am unable to decide the right move now. I have been to US before so I know about the life and job opportunities. But only problem is with the visa issues . AUS I have visa but dont know exactly how life will be there

OllySyd, As you have been to both the countries, can you tell us how Aus is different from US.


----------



## ajaypatil (Oct 12, 2010)

Hi Lalu,

If you are in IT US is always better than Aus for employment.



chsridevi said:


> Hi lalu,
> 
> I too were struck at the same decission. I got my AUS PR and planning to move in the mean, My company is planning for a l1/H1 for me. I am unable to decide the right move now. I have been to US before so I know about the life and job opportunities. But only problem is with the visa issues . AUS I have visa but dont know exactly how life will be there
> 
> OllySyd, As you have been to both the countries, can you tell us how Aus is different from US.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

I have debated this topic so many times with myself and in the end my husband and I choose Australia over USA for couple of reasons. 

IT job marked is claimed to be better in the US than OZ by some and we are yet to find out if this is true. The main reason why we choose Oz over US is because H1 dependent (H4) is not allowed to work in the US and the time taken for getting GC is way too long. We wanted to settle down in one place and sooner rather than later. 

So along with the job factor (which is the most important thing) one might want to look into other factors as well. Good Luck.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*final move*



Sanjukta said:


> I have debated this topic so many times with myself and in the end my husband and I choose Australia over USA for couple of reasons.
> 
> IT job marked is claimed to be better in the US than OZ by some and we are yet to find out if this is true. The main reason why we choose Oz over US is because H1 dependent (H4) is not allowed to work in the US and the time taken for getting GC is way too long. We wanted to settle down in one place and sooner rather than later.
> 
> So along with the job factor (which is the most important thing) one might want to look into other factors as well. Good Luck.


when are you planning to move to australia for good.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

lalu said:


> when are you planning to move to australia for good.


If all goes as planned then by this April.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

US Wins : 
I found it true that IT job market is good in US than Australia. I've been to both places and experienced it. 

Australia is a bit expensive as compared to US. 

Australia wins: 
On other hand, the main reason i am still pursuing my Australian PR is, as other already mentioned, peace of mind, sense of security and stability.

GC in employment based categories for US is painfully slow process and no work Authorization for H4 spouse is another negative. A highly skilled spouse killing time sitting home is very frustrating. Spouses gets work auth in Australia. 


So, based on your situation, you have to decide what is beneficial to you. You might face a little struggle initially finding a suitable job in Australia , but you will eventually get one if you have enough experience. 


P.S : on a lighter note, I absolutely love cricket, and to be able to watch international cricket live on field is a big plus. 





lalu said:


> I have been working in US for past three years on H1B.Recently I got my Australian PR.I am planning to validate my visa this feb.
> I have few questions
> 
> 1. I work in data warehousing in IT sector.Do you think it good idea to move to Aus leaving my current job?
> ...


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Sanjukta, Thanks for clarifying. I have seen your debate long time back later as you didnt move to AUS yet, I thought you preferred US. So you have plan for the move now.


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

Sanjukta, Thanks for responding. I have seen your debate long time back later as you didnt move to AUS yet, I thought you preferred US. Good to know that you have plan for the move now. I agree with you settling in AUS is easy once we get a job as we have PR instead of spending time waiting for GC in US

tara, I agree to your points. But I expected that lifestyle in US is good than that in AUS. let me know if I am wrong. As you are at both the places you can give the best inputs

Us has better infrastructure than AUS

Good cars, home, education for children, clothes, daycare , food at restaurants everything is cheaper in US than AUS- Though we get higher package than US, that does not tally with the cost of living. Everything is double/triple the cost in US

US has options for opportunities in many cities , while AUS has only 5-6 cities with IT opportunities. This has its advantage. I know many families in US where the wife and husband live at different places for their work. At least in AUS, as we have less options for work locations, families can be together.

Weekends in US are spent roaming to different places. Accessibility to europe , canada and other western countries is easy. Australia does not have that good weekend culture compared to US. 

I am not sure about differences in kids education, and Indian communities in AUS how different it is compared to US. But in US we dont feel our kids are far away from our culture. there are many gatherings and huge population available with whom our kids can mingle and feel at India. I am not sure about the education standards too. like how the kids will be able to manage once they return back to India after they have done their initial schooling in AUS. Any inputs are greatly appreciated!!

Apart from lifestyle the biggest concern is 

Jobs..this is the real dilemma..Every where I hear that australia already has excess skilled resources with in the country. References, local experience is highlighted more. Is getting job tough for freshers, fake experienced, or people who are trying to change their skill set or career? 

The last one is easy immigration. no cap limit. Thanks to this as I was able to get my PR. but whats in future? are we going to face more competition. If I post pone my move will I have to face more competition in the later years? 


lots of questions!! but have to narrow down my decision!!


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

chsridevi, even I felt the same, eating out is much cheaper in US, people go out more frequently, more cities ( i take it as more places to explore), not yet explored the concerns about children as i am yet to reach that stage  ,


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*too old to migrate*

the only problem with US is uncertain future.you dont want to be 36-37 year old and want to go back with country with 1.5 billion population with so many problems(i love india but i think to say the truth)


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

lalu said:


> the only problem with US is uncertain future.you dont want to be 36-37 year old and want to go back with country with 1.5 billion population with so many problems(i love india but i think to say the truth)


yes lalu, I agree with you . I think if we opt for US now, some day we might want to go to AUS because of visa issues. but have to start fresh. This may delay our settlement in AUS. It is better to start early!! Just dont want to regret later. 

Hope everything goes well. All the best everyone!!


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

chsridevi said:


> yes lalu, I agree with you . I think if we opt for US now, some day we might want to go to AUS because of visa issues. but have to start fresh. This may delay our settlement in AUS. It is better to start early!! Just dont want to regret later.
> 
> Hope everything goes well. All the best everyone!!


I would take US over Australia anytime.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> Sanjukta, Thanks for clarifying. I have seen your debate long time back later as you didnt move to AUS yet, I thought you preferred US. So you have plan for the move now.


I would choose USA over Australia if it wasn't for the 2 factors I mentioned. Having PR for Aussie gives me peace of mind that I can stay as long as I wish to and my PR does not have to sponsored by employer is another plus.


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*one more point*

hi 

one more point i want to add is that in 4 year we will get australian citizenship but in case of usa lave aside citizenship u dont when will u get green card.once u get citizenship u can travel to us and work here without any porblems


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Not True, You can not just enter USA and work without problem if you are Australian Citizen, you still need Work visa to be able to work in USA, one benefit is that Australian citizens are eligible for a special E3 work visa, but again some employer has to sponsor your E3 visa. 

Also if you think of coming as tourist on visa waiver, keep in mind that no matter what passport you have, if you make frequent waiver trips, you will be getting lot of tough time with immigration officer. Google about it to read people's experience. 



lalu said:


> once u get citizenship u can travel to us and work here without any porblems


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

tara.jatt said:


> Not True, You can not just enter USA and work without problem if you are Australian Citizen, you still need Work visa to be able to work in USA, one benefit is that Australian citizens are eligible for a special E3 work visa, but again some employer has to sponsor your E3 visa.
> 
> Also if you think of coming as tourist on visa waiver, keep in mind that no matter what passport you have, if you make frequent waiver trips, you will be getting lot of tough time with immigration officer. Google about it to read people's experience.


" Na Kudi Fasdi te Na Visa Lagda ... " lmao..nice one!


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i am pretty sure it wont be difficult to find visa sponsor for IT professionals .e3 visa are left unused of quota limit unlike h1 visa each visa.my point is u will have Australian passport which will help you a lot in long run....


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Now you've put correct wordings for your sentiments !!!




lalu said:


> i am pretty sure it wont be difficult to find visa sponsor for IT professionals .e3 visa are left unused of quota limit unlike h1 visa each visa.my point is u will have Australian passport which will help you a lot in long run....


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

@ chsridevi

I am working in US for past 5 years and got my Australian PR last year. I just went to Sydney last year to validate my PR and to have a feel of how Australia is...(short vacation) but I have not lived or worked for long in Australia...

My personal opinion :

Pros For United States :

Better lifestyle
Cost of living less when compared to Australia
Can have eat outs with family often
Education is good
Good Infrastructure
More IT job opportunities
Good Salary package and less cost of living so Savings is more


Cons

Climatic conditions
My main worry is US ECONOMY as such...$16 trillion debt...so in future taxes will increase
Medical cost/ Insurance premium will be more..

China is in boom and hence economies/ countries from trade with china will do better and Australia is one such country..with good climate..but cost of living is more..

In USA it's a vicious circle...US economy down - tax high - Spending cuts is less - Medical cost high - Housing market is dulll - Unemployment...For people who came in late 1990's and early 2000's are fine...cos they might have settled and earned to some extent...even if there is any major issue in US they can go back and settle in India...

But for some one who is starting to think of a place/ country to settle now...I doubt if US is the correct option in the long run..btw my wife loves to be in US...i feel Australia is better...

P.S. As somebody had mentioned earlier...watching cricket live is one good thing in AU...hopefully to get a job in Australia before world cup series in 2015


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

i love US too.
this country has given me so much.
i just dont feel like going anywhere


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

OllySyd said:


> @ chsridevi
> 
> I am working in US for past 5 years and got my Australian PR last year. I just went to Sydney last year to validate my PR and to have a feel of how Australia is...(short vacation) but I have not lived or worked for long in Australia...
> 
> ...


Great!! Thanks detailing the comparison Ollysyd!! I totally agree with you that people who are planning to move to US now may not settle like the one's who went there a decade ago.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

In Australia or in US, but somebody who mentioned it earlier will be there for sure for WC 2015 ..... 



OllySyd said:


> P.S. As somebody had mentioned earlier...watching cricket live is one good thing in AU...hopefully to get a job in Australia before world cup series in 2015


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

My next question to all those in the thread who are already there in US, -lalu, Sanjukta,OllySyd etc am I right that you are trying to move to AUS only because that you will face problems in H1b extension? Or you still have H1b extension chances but opting AUS considering the US economy? 

I am asking this because, I assume once I am in US on H1b, I can try HIb sponsorship for my spouse and later our visa extensions after 3 years, then GC everything goes on (may be with some tensions but I am considering less extension rejections as I will already be in US the chances are fair) Is my assumption right? Once I go to US on H1b can I consider that I can settle in US?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

dude people are waiting like 10-12 years for their GC.
if u want to visit and work u can do with ur wife but settling here is lot difficult


----------



## chsridevi (Dec 22, 2011)

lalu said:


> dude people are waiting like 10-12 years for their GC.
> if u want to visit and work u can do with ur wife but settling here is lot difficult


Thanks lalu, Settlement is what that matters!!

So if anyone wants to work for 5-6 years abroad , have good lifestyle come back to India and settle then US is preferred.


----------



## Sanjukta (Mar 9, 2012)

chsridevi said:


> My next question to all those in the thread who are already there in US, -lalu, Sanjukta,OllySyd etc am I right that you are trying to move to AUS only because that you will face problems in H1b extension? Or you still have H1b extension chances but opting AUS considering the US economy?
> 
> I am asking this because, I assume once I am in US on H1b, I can try HIb sponsorship for my spouse and later our visa extensions after 3 years, then GC everything goes on (may be with some tensions but I am considering less extension rejections as I will already be in US the chances are fair) Is my assumption right? Once I go to US on H1b can I consider that I can settle in US?


Getting h1 can be a challenge for some. In the last couple of years h1 cap reached only by end of the year but that wasn't the case last year and I doubt that will be the case in the coming years so getting lucky in lottery is one thing and then finally getting the visa is next. If you are confident about getting h1 sponsorship for your spouse and you all don't mind staying apart for sometime or your spouse not working while on h4 then it shouldn't be a big deal. 

I have few friends who moved to US during 2007/08 on h1 and their GC are still in process. "Settle" can mean many things. If by settle you mean eventually getting GC then yes you may be able to do so but you need patience as it is time consuming and an employer who is willing to sponsor your GC.

One major factor you should consider is that if the US economy gets any worse and there are layoffs/ job cuts and god forbid you loose your job (while still on h1) then you would need to leave the country as your visa would be tied to your employment.


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

You can get Onsite opportunity to come to USA...be here on h1b visa ..apply for extensions...change employer on an h1b and then apply for GC and wait for 7-8yrs for your GC to get processed...then apply for citizenship....Its a time consuming process...

On H1b visa within the intial years itself you and your family should decide whether on long term basis would like to settle here considering all pros and cons...Once you have decided it is USA....then as you mentioned u take all necessary steps from H1B visa to US citizenship and involves its own sweet time....

Else...u need to think of other options like Canada PR or Australian PR...or going back to India....Basically, it depends on what every individual wants finally...

My job area is dealing in Stock markets / wall street /NASDAQ....so I know how crucial it is to survive here.....So any slight negative impact...there is lots of pressure and people are laid off...

Do not take any decisions blindly : Find time to read what economists say about $16 trillion debt, US economy, ...there are so many videos and articles out there on net based on this topic...ANALYSE...if u feel u can still survive, given all the risks...then go with USA....else think of other options.

Easily owning a single family home , a car , a job, free education for kids, shopping, eat outs, save a lot of money in dollars - all these are NOT the only factors u consider to setlle in a country on a long term basis...

but once you have taken a decision...please STICK TO IT...no looking back...cos in any decision, has its own pros and cons...


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Sanjukta said:


> Getting h1 can be a challenge for some. In the last couple of years h1 cap reached only by end of the year but that wasn't the case last year and I doubt that will be the case in the coming years so getting lucky in lottery is one thing and then finally getting the visa is next. If you are confident about getting h1 sponsorship for your spouse and you all don't mind staying apart for sometime or your spouse not working while on h4 then it shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> I have few friends who moved to US during 2007/08 on h1 and their GC are still in process. "Settle" can mean many things. If by settle you mean eventually getting GC then yes you may be able to do so but you need patience as it is time consuming and an employer who is willing to sponsor your GC.
> 
> One major factor you should consider is that if the US economy gets any worse and there are layoffs/ job cuts and god forbid you loose your job (while still on h1) then you would need to leave the country as your visa would be tied to your employment.


Plus until u get green card ( in distant future) you will be making much less than a less qualified person on GC AND you will have less no. of opportunities available to you if you look for a new job.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

OllySyd said:


> You can get Onsite opportunity to come to USA...be here on h1b visa ..apply for extensions...change employer on an h1b and then apply for GC and wait for 7-8yrs for your GC to get processed...then apply for citizenship....Its a time consuming process...
> 
> On H1b visa within the intial years itself you and your family should decide whether on long term basis would like to settle here considering all pros and cons...Once you have decided it is USA....then as you mentioned u take all necessary steps from H1B visa to US citizenship and involves its own sweet time....
> 
> ...


Hey is it true they have jumbo sized hamburgers, huge cars with wider lanes and cheap unlimited high speed fibre optic Internet as well in the USA?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

yeh sach hai janne ;-) , Internet is surely a plus over here, In Australia (Assuming plan rates not changed drastically recently, I used to pay lot more for a 6 Gig plan, whereas in US its half that price and 250 Gig limit (which you will not even come close too, well if you are not an ultimate torrent leecher ...) , I can not comment on driving since the time i lived in Australia, i was without car, and in US its very easy and If you have any experience in India, you are surely gona love it here.... 



Janneeyrre said:


> Hey is it true they have jumbo sized hamburgers, huge cars with wider lanes and cheap unlimited high speed fibre optic Internet as well in the USA?


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

tara.jatt said:


> yeh sach hai janne ;-) , Internet is surely a plus over here, In Australia (Assuming plan rates not changed drastically recently, I used to pay lot more for a 6 Gig plan, whereas in US its half that price and 250 Gig limit (which you will not even come close too, well if you are not an ultimate torrent leecher ...) , I can not comment on driving since the time i lived in Australia, i was without car, and in US its very easy and If you have any experience in India, you are surely gona love it here....


So is the Internet capped (250) GB with Comcast, Verizon, cox, Warner, Hughes, or the other small players, or for all?
Do they have more channels on tv as well?
Well if all that is true, along with huge saving, cheap dine outs, cheaper cars, cheap renting and groceries, and all those things, then I'd go for US.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

Janneeyrre said:


> So is the Internet capped (250) GB with Comcast, Verizon, cox, Warner, Hughes, or the other small players, or for all?
> Do they have more channels on tv as well?
> Well if all that is true, along with huge saving, cheap dine outs, cheaper cars, cheap renting and groceries, and all those things, then I'd go for US.


For sure everything is cheap here, but no work life balance, disintegrating society as you hear in news about shootings, no social welfare system until citizenship ( which is also close to being bankrupt). 

I have been in US for about 10yrs and used to love it, not anymore. US before and after recession is way different. GDP growth is much lower, which means wages have to come down as well as no. of opportunities available. 

BTW I dont think you should be selecting country you want to spend your life in based on no. of channels they have.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

UStoAusi said:


> For sure everything is cheap here, but no work life balance, disintegrating society as you hear in news about shootings, no social welfare system until citizenship ( which is also close to being bankrupt).
> 
> I have been in US for about 10yrs and used to love it, not anymore. US before and after recession is way different. GDP growth is much lower, which means wages have to come down as well as no. of opportunities available.
> 
> BTW I dont think you should be selecting country you want to spend your life in based on no. of channels they have.


Why not? It helps relax and balance work and rest. 

I mentioned many other things like food, car, Internet, housing and cable tv and all I receive back is about channels. 

"GaaddDammit" - [in an American accent]

Lols. 

Greed vs life is the main question. Convenience being other. 

Australia has very high taxes, high cost of living and long medical waits. It offers lesser choices in anything as compared to the US. Market is not very competitive and monopolies rule. Exchange policies dominates the return policies in almost everything. 
Expensive alcohol. No keg house parties. 

In America, you could be broke and still do a lot many things. 
Did I mention anything about how the customer is always right there and that his or her satisfaction is guaranteed???

These are some of the things the arrogant Americans would like to brag about. 
Am I right?


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

If you are just thinking of going to USA temporarily, may be convenience can play role in your decision making process, but if its about permanent move, better look for family based immigration, otherwise as others have already stated, being in employment based category - killing career growth chasing GC and having a skilled spouse sitting home doing nothing due to visa regulations... not a fun thing to do even after having all the convenience ...


Janneeyrre said:


> Greed vs life is the main question. Convenience being other.


You are welcome to USA for this surprise. Being Single and having a full time job is the biggest crime in USA. you get heavily penalized. 


Janneeyrre said:


> Australia has very high taxes


I think if you are on a work visa, you simply CANNOT afford to be broke, there is no such thing like a broke H1 guy, you need to be on payroll all the time for entire duration of H1. This is something specific to citizens / Permanents.


Janneeyrre said:


> In America, you could be broke and still do a lot many things.


I did not get what you are trying to convey. Can you explain a bit more? Is it like you are right in selecting USA? if this is what u mean, then you will be right even if you select Australia / Canada/ USA / India. 


Janneeyrre said:


> Did I mention anything about how the customer is always right there and that his or her satisfaction is guaranteed???


Just my experience, Always decide based on your personal situation. USA is great, but Australia gives a stability and peace of mind (as far as immigration is concerned  ).


----------



## indian01 (Feb 29, 2012)

I was in US for past 7 years and our GC started trice and stopped. Even if you get employer,it depends on globaleconomy and various other factors that your GC process will go smoothly and you will get it sure-shot in 10 years. 

May be 2 years down the line, law will come in favor of H4 spouses,who will be able to work like L2 visa holders. But again whoknows when it will be passed and come into effect.

Until you get sense of security and stability, you can not spend on anything without thinking twoce or thrice over it. If you are with Desi consultant and keep hoping from one client to another you are always living like refugee.

My main reason to apply for AUS PR is getting citizenship and I will be living in developed country then India. Its always better than living in India. Plus getting Australian citizenship will get you E3 visa and when comparing E3 to H1B there are more chances of getting E3 approved than H1B if one has any willing employer. 


1st caplimit for E3 will never reach in 1st day like H1B,Oh and BTW E3 can be filed anytime during year unlike H1B which can be filed only in April.


 E3 I am not sure but looks like it will be not like involvement of third party holding your visa.


 Important point to consider is visa cost. Applying H1b is costlier than E3 way way costlier than E3 and then again no gaurantee that one will get H1B and visa fee back.


----------



## Janneeyrre (Jan 8, 2013)

I guess the grass is always greener on the other side.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

indian01 said:


> I was in US for past 7 years and our GC started trice and stopped. Even if you get employer,it depends on globaleconomy and various other factors that your GC process will go smoothly and you will get it sure-shot in 10 years.
> 
> May be 2 years down the line, law will come in favor of H4 spouses,who will be able to work like L2 visa holders. But again whoknows when it will be passed and come into effect.
> 
> ...


If you have lived in Aus for 5 yrs and get citizenship, I would assume that you might have been settled there with a well paid job, else will return within max 2-3 yrs. 

After settling down I dont think you will not feel so lucrative about E3 visa. AUD is stronger than USD and salaries in Aus aren't lesser than US. US taxation varies from state to state and expenses too. 

Also there would be a pain in moving again and biggest point what I feel is that visas like E3 could be changed/removed if lot of ppl start struggling for it like H1.

I dont see much point in getting Aus citizenship for E3 visa....if u r not settled in Aus for 5 yrs, I doubt you would get some job in US.

I dont think it is such a big perk of Aussie citizenship...but ya IT is lot bigger in US so later could be useful if it exists then....

lets c what happens in future, but as current situation I wont move to US after staying 5 yr in Oz.


----------



## UStoAusi (Nov 14, 2012)

indian01 said:


> I was in US for past 7 years and our GC started trice and stopped. Even if you get employer,it depends on globaleconomy and various other factors that your GC process will go smoothly and you will get it sure-shot in 10 years.
> 
> May be 2 years down the line, law will come in favor of H4 spouses,who will be able to work like L2 visa holders. But again whoknows when it will be passed and come into effect.
> 
> ...


I think you cannot apply for GC on E3 visa, which means you have to eventually get H1B before you can apply for GC. 

I dont think it makes sense to move from US to Ausi just get back here on E3.


----------



## tara.jatt (May 15, 2012)

Exactly, Once you are settled and have a permanent status, its a bit hard to again start from scratch. 



kb1983 said:


> I wont move to US after staying 5 yr in Oz.


This is exactly the main reason people on H1 try to find alternatives in other countries, by the time you are 4-5 years into H1, mostly you will start thinking of having a family, and then even if you have money, due to rules, as indian01 mentioned pretty correctly, you will think 2-3-4 times before investing in something, if something goes wrong with immigration, and you have to leave country , what will happen to your hard earned money. 



indian01 said:


> Until you get sense of security and stability, you can not spend on anything without thinking twoce or thrice over it.
> [/LIST]



Grass is always greener on the other side, this is human tendency, but there is no point waiting for uncertain and leaving certain. Totally depends on your risk taking appetite (which decreases as you move forward from single to married).


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

OllySyd said:


> @ chsridevi
> 
> I am working in US for past 5 years and got my Australian PR last year. I just went to Sydney last year to validate my PR and to have a feel of how Australia is...(short vacation) but I have not lived or worked for long in Australia...
> 
> ...


I agree with your analysis to a good extent.
-G


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

Based on responses on this thread so far, its pretty clear that PR in Australia trumps Work permit (H1B) in US if the main motive is to have settled and secured life. 

I have offer of Work permit from both countries (457 vs H1B) from 2 different employers for an IT Job. Which option will you recommend in this case? What are the factors i should consider?


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*australian passport vs h1*

imagine an australian passport in 4-5 years and working on visa for like 10 years in other country.
and who says coming back to usa working with australian passport is bad idea.
i met 2 people like these till now


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

lalu said:


> I have been working in US for past three years on H1B.Recently I got my Australian PR.I am planning to validate my visa this feb.
> I have few questions
> 
> 1. I work in data warehousing in IT sector.Do you think it good idea to move to Aus leaving my current job?
> ...


HI. I am in the US under H1B visa as well, for the past 5 years. My green card was already approved, but will take another three years to be given to me due to huge backlog. If I knew seven years ago what I know now, I would definetely move to Australia instead of the US. The permanent residence in Australia is given in one year, and citizenship in another four, for a total of five years. For me, my green card (permanent residency) will be given after eight years and citizenship after five more years for a total of 13 years (against five total in Australia). It is a no brainer, IMO.

What really kills me is that even though the visa extension is given every three years, for some reason the US consulate only gives a two-year stamp. This is a pain. Everytime we need to renew our visa we need to flight back to our home country and spend time and a lot of money. This doesn't happen in Australia.

I hope I have helped. I am currently discussing exactly this point with my wife, stay three more years and get our green cards in the U.S. or move right away to Australia...

I hope I have helped...


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

hbarif said:


> Based on responses on this thread so far, its pretty clear that PR in Australia trumps Work permit (H1B) in US if the main motive is to have settled and secured life.
> 
> I have offer of Work permit from both countries (457 vs H1B) from 2 different employers for an IT Job. Which option will you recommend in this case? What are the factors i should consider?


It depends on package offered, city (coz of tax and living expenses), future options present with employers etc things. Add your own parameters also to weigh if you feel relevant.

You can work on H1 and also apply for 189/190 also if eligible simultaneously.


----------



## kb1983 (Sep 2, 2011)

lalu said:


> imagine an australian passport in 4-5 years and working on visa for like 10 years in other country.
> and who says coming back to usa working with australian passport is bad idea.
> i met 2 people like these till now


I dont say that E3 is clearly useless. Any sort of added advantage is always welcome.

IMO it will depend on conditions at that time. E.g. IT market situation, dual taxation, whether I will get perks of Aussie citizenship on H1 too (e.g. child care and education benefits), is the employer offering H1 is a dream company kind of things.


----------



## hbarif (Nov 19, 2012)

The people who are complaining about very long GC times are from EB-3 Category or same is the case even for EB-2 category ?


----------



## BlackBelt (Jan 18, 2011)

I am EB-3 category.


----------



## k82 (Dec 27, 2012)

Hi All
I have been in aussie and usa .
frankly speaking usa has lot of IT opportunites compared to Aussie but as many said uncertainity .i did my MS in ausie but didn't apply for PR in 2007 came to usa on h1. my h1 visa extension got refused in 2010 although i had all the docs .when i thought of applying for GC in usa my employer said will apply nxt yr ie. in 2008 becos of recession no GC applications are processed . i got my PR recently for aussie .. 
*bottom line peace of mind - Australian PR*
Education i guess both are equal 
instead waiting for years to get GC/Citizenship . i would prefer Aussie . any how it depends from person to person and their circumstances


----------



## lalu (Mar 5, 2012)

*one option*

one option i am thnking is to get my i-140 approved and move to aus after that.
once my PD is current i will move back to US

this all is assuming i dont like life in Aus.if i like it i wil live there


----------



## limonic316 (May 8, 2012)

hbarif said:


> The people who are complaining about very long GC times are from EB-3 Category or same is the case even for EB-2 category ?


I don't know about other countries, but EB-2 for India is definitely a long wait. Currently applications from 2004 are being processed.

I feel that the best approach if you're in the US is to get your Aus PR, fly to Aus for validation, stay there for a while and try to get a job. If you can find a decent job, take it and move. If not, come back to USA, keep applying and once your H1B expires, move to Aus.

You can always move to US(on H1B) after getting your Aus citizenship after 4 yrs. Atleast, you have something to fall back on.

PS. This is not for people who want to get married and have kids and settle down


----------



## OllySyd (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi,

Came across few links..so thought to share it here...Tips for Americans for moving to Australia...

1 ) Info about Australia for Americans

2) Immigration Tips: Americans Moving to Australia - Yahoo! Voices - voices.yahoo.com


----------



## g123 (Jan 10, 2013)

OllySyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Came across few links..so thought to share it here...Tips for Americans for moving to Australia...
> 
> ...


Thanks for sharing. I liked them both.


----------



## Advice (Jan 18, 2013)

Though, USA and Australia both have their own Pro and Cons. but it always depends on each person's situation, where shall he/she moves to.
I am inviting your suggestions at my situation, I am an Indian, came to US 5 yrs back, first did MS in Computer, then Started working on OPT first, then got H1-B, ever since i got H1-B, didn't go anywhere. I'm married and my wife used to visit me very frequently here in USA from Australia, She is working there and she has Australian Citizenship, i also got PR and validated it.
Since, she is in Medical field and i am in IT, so for me it will be easier(Though not much) to find a job in Australia, compare to her to find job here in USA, since she needs to clear many papers. Now it is time to take a decision, I am confused whether i shall go there or should ask her to come here, though she is agree in both cases,

Based on my situation, can you guys please suggest me.

Thanks,


----------



## maneeshraj2000 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Hi Sanjukta*



Sanjukta said:


> If all goes as planned then by this April.



Sanjukta, 

Hoping you have moved to Australia,
Can you please share your experiences

Thanks


----------

